# Nvidia GeForce2 Mx/Mx 400 & New Drivers.....



## CJsGuy (Sep 15, 2004)

Heya I have a Dell Dimension 4300 with Win ME and the Vidcard driver as listed in the title with TV Out. Here's the scoop.

I reformatted my computer, reinstalled everything just fine. Got to the driver for the vid card, and if memory serves, I believe that installed and ran just fine. Next i go to the internet, download the updated drivers (from Nvidia's website), and as far as I can tell it's the right one. Installed it, etc.... restart computer? yes. Then install DirectX, restart? yes.

Now the ongoing problem is this. Restart the Computer? Yes. Stall....CTRL +ALT+DEL, or turn the power off to get it running again. I restart a couple of times to see if it clears up, and it doesn't. The problem just keeps comin with each reboot. So reinstall the drivers, I try to get drivers from the Dell website (where i got the PC), and same result.

The question is why do the Vid Drivers cause the lockup for shutting down the PC?

I dunno what to do except maybe call Nvidia or get person to person help......Figured I would try my luck here first. My uncle suggests reinstalling Windows first, but I don't want to go that far yet.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

Sometimes you must get the dirvers from Dell because Dell modifies the hardware/dirvers. E.g., if you get a Turtle Beech sound card from Dell, you must use the Dell drivers because the Turtle Beech drivers won't work. I'd suggest downloading and installing the video drivers from Dell.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

CJsGUY said:


> So reinstall the drivers, I try to get drivers from the Dell website (where i got the PC), and same result.


How do you know it is the video drivers? If you already changed them a few times with no changing results the problem probably isn't in the drivers...


----------



## CJsGuy (Sep 15, 2004)

*ok*

Reformatted a couple more times (second time was a wash cause i left the LAN card in while i installed everything which screwed everything), i have a few answers here.

It is not the video drivers, now, from what I can tell. It's one of 3 things:

1. LAN Card/Driver
2. Norton Antivirus
3. ZoneAlarm.....

Now before reformatting, I had the LAN Card/Driver installed and it was running fine as well as everything else. I had Norton Antivirus on my computer as well, but not the same version (using a newer one), so that COULD be it, but it restarted twice just fine before i started on ZoneAlarm. So lastly we have ZoneAlarm, which I didn't have before I reformatted, and after ZoneAlarm was installed, it asked me to restart, which I did, and it didn't finish shutting down and had to Ctrl+Alt+Delete.

So I'm thinking the answer is ZoneAlarm, however when I uninstalled it, and deleted just about everything involved with ZoneAlarm, the problem persisted. Which either means it isn't ZoneAlarm, or it corrupted a file or more when I installed it. I just dunno how that can be, but the proof is in the failure I guess. I'll go check out Zonelabs to see if they have an answer.

Thanks everyone

Edit- Btw, I know it's not the video drivers because i didn't install them this time, hehe.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

:wink: I figured it wasn't the video drivers...It's possible when windows didn't finish shutting down it could have corrupted a file. It probably isn't zonealarms fault...not directly anyway.


----------



## CJsGuy (Sep 15, 2004)

Hrmm, then my whole reinstallation / reformatting is dependent on whether my computer can shut down properly after installing ZoneAlarm? bleh....Thinking about ditching zonealarm altogether but i'm on a LAN DSL, I don't think other people will like that, hehe.

Thanks everyone


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

Apologize for not more closely reading your original post. As for Zonealarm, there are numerous problems with version 5, which are discussed in detail at the Zonealarm support site. These problems do not exist in Version 4. If your using version 5, it's possible that it could be causing problems. There are links to download version 4.


----------



## CJsGuy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Hrmmm..=(*

This problem seems to go a little bit deeper and I cannot seem to comprehend it.

It seems to have something to do with installing/downloading outsider software. I'm not sure about this, but i just reformatted again, reinstalled windows, and everything ran peachy until I installed DirectX 9.0. Now I had directx 9.0 on my computer before my first format, and it ran fine. 

So I'm wondering if possibley I'm installing WinME wrong? This is the only universal answer I can come up with that would explain the problem after installing ZoneAlarm and now DirectX. Btw yes, the problem is exactly the same (locked up on shutdown), and the problem starts when I'm asked to reboot after installing a certain program.

The only other conclusion is that there's somethign wrong internally that I can't see.......but what could cause this to happen over and over again with different programs =\

Thx for the help everyone


----------

